#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  zijn er nette meiden die paydate willen

## zaken-man

ben je leuk schoon en je komt wat te kort geef je pm je nr bel ik je gauw net een nette leuke jongen van 26

----------


## purplerose

gelukkig kom ik niks te kort, want voor een man betalen zal ik al nooit doen

----------


## WHO_DARES_WINS

Trieste mensen hier

----------


## Isch

Wat bedoel je met schoon?

Mn haar is wel een beetje vies.

----------


## Ederlezi

> gelukkig kom ik niks te kort, want voor een man betalen zal ik al nooit doen


Een paydate betekent dat je wrdt betaald. zakenm-man zoekt een hoer dus.

----------

